# Saitek - Wireless Notebook Optical Mouse

## davidsb

I have an Acer Aspire 1690

```

localhost host # lspci -v | grep USB

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

localhost host #

```

I load uhci-hcd module

```

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.0

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.1

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.2

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.3

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 15 20:51:20 localhost usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Sep 15 20:51:22 localhost input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Ever RF Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

Sep 15 20:51:22 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Sep 15 20:51:22 localhost drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

```

It also automatically loads the usbhid module, I can see the leds blinking whenever I move the mouse or press a button, but cant get it to work on X.org or in console with GPM.

Touchpad works fine in both console and X.org.

Also, here is the output of lsusb:

```

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04b4:2003 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

localhost ~ #

```

and my xorg.conf file (only the relevant info):

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USBMouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"              "ExplorerPS/2"

   Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Im suspect that its something to do with the Device and Protocol options.

I also set X11_USBMICE_HACK=1 in /etc/conf.d/usb.

I got much of this info from gentoo-wiki and the forum.

I run out of ideas, anyone wants to help out?Last edited by davidsb on Tue Sep 27, 2005 12:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davidsb,

Try Protocol  "Auto" for your USB mouse and use its own device. /dev/input/mice is all pointer events from everything.

The usbmouse will have its own /dev entry like /dev/input/mouse0. That should come and go as you connect/disconnect the mouse.

If that test fails, your kernel USB support is not correct.

You are only permitted  exactly one "CorePointer"

```
    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer" 
```

so this may be a problem.

The optional device sbould be tagged "SendCoreEvents" above or set 

```
 Option "SendCoreEvents"  "true"
```

in its Pointer section.

----------

## davidsb

Thanks for your answer. I was a few days away, now I have managed to made some progress.

```

localhost ~ # cd /dev/input/

localhost input # ls

event0  event2  js0  js2  mice    mouse1  mouse3

event1  event3  js1  js3  mouse0  mouse2

localhost input #

```

I managed to found out which device represents the USB mouse. I did:

cat event2 and then would move the USB mouse.

Some gargabed appeard on the screen, but only when I moved the mouse or the scrollwhell, when I pressed

the buttons, nothing happend. Is this normal beahviour?

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USBMouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"              "Auto"

   Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/event2"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

```

and my ServerLayout:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "SendCoreEvents"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Now the big problem, is that when I use X if I move the USB mouse X just freezes up for a few seconds, like if it was stuck, I touch the touchpad and the mouse and nothing happens. I have the feelling that if I keep moving the USB mouse the freeze wont stop, if I let it quite for a few seconds then I have the X back again, but can only use the touchpad.

Here are the modules I have loaded:

```

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

usbmouse                6208  0

usbhid                 28164  0

uhci_hcd               34448  0

ipv6                  266752  6

fglrx                 250076  7

agpgart                37456  1 fglrx

usbcore               124828  4 usbmouse,usbhid,uhci_hcd

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5764  0

firmware_class         11200  0

ieee80211              50500  0

ieee80211_crypt         7368  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

tg3                   101892  0

localhost ~ #

```

Altough I have compiled the usbmouse module and when I load uhci_hcd it is loaded automatically I dont see a usbmouse device.

Is usbmouse really necessary?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davidsb,

You should not use the usbmouse module. Use the HID Layer entries in USB (Human Interface Devices). that covers keyboards, mice, touchscreens etc.

Also your mouse should get its own entry in /dev/input/

Stop using /dev/input/mice while you test. Things will get confused otherwise. You will see usb mouse events twice.

Once on /dev/input/mice and again on /dev/input/mouse0.

You should not need the event interface for a  mouse. The touch pad uses it to good effect whenre different  docuces mean different things.

----------

## davidsb

OK! I have made other few progresses but...still no USB mouse on X.

I am only using the uhci-hcd and hid module for the usb mouse. When I load I get the /dev/input/event2 which corresponds to the USB mouse, a simple cat to that device and moving the mouse around produces gargabe on the screen, altough the buttons dont work..

Also I stoped using /dev/input/mouse and found out that /dev/input/event1 corresponds to the laptop touchpad.

I did the proper alterations to xorg.conf, but still whenever I tell xorg to use /dev/input/event2 as soon as I move the USB mouse - I can actually see the cursor moving on screen for a few miliseconds - Xorg freezes, I just let the mouse still for a few seconds and I have Xorg again. 

I am start to thinking that it can be a more deep problem. All the hardware works fine on WindowsXP so its not an hardware malfunction. I suspect it has something to do with IRQs. Here is dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sat Sep 24 17:02:23 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe80000 - 000000001fe89000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe89000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126592 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: acpi=off root=/dev/hda2

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04db000 soft=c04d3000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.379 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513276k/522752k available (2724k kernel code, 8976k reserved, 951k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 08

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7be, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/2590] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/2591] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2660] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2662] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2664] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2658] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2659] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/265a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.3 [8086/265b] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/265c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/2448] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.2 [8086/266e] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.3 [8086/266d] 000703 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2641] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.1 [8086/266f] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/266a] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/5653] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:09

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:09

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:09 returning with max=09

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:0a

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:0a

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:0a returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.0 [104c/8031] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.2 [104c/8032] 000c00 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.3 [104c/8033] 000180 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Found 0000:06:03.0 [8086/4220] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:08.0 [14e4/169c] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0a

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:01.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2591:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 0000:00:1c.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2662:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device 0000:00:1c.2. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2664:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-845D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] max   LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Ever RF Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

```

So I added pci=biosirq and then it said to also use pci=usepirqmask, so I added both to grub.conf

and got:

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sat Sep 24 17:02:23 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe80000 - 000000001fe89000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe89000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126592 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: acpi=off root=/dev/hda2 pci=usepirqmask,biosirq

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04db000 soft=c04d3000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.658 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513276k/522752k available (2724k kernel code, 8976k reserved, 951k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 08

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7be, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/2590] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/2591] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2660] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2662] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2664] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2658] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2659] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/265a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.3 [8086/265b] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/265c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/2448] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.2 [8086/266e] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.3 [8086/266d] 000703 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2641] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.1 [8086/266f] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/266a] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/5653] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:09

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:09

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:09 returning with max=09

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:0a

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:0a

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:0a returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.0 [104c/8031] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.2 [104c/8032] 000c00 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.3 [104c/8033] 000180 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Found 0000:06:03.0 [8086/4220] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:08.0 [14e4/169c] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0a

PCI: Using BIOS Interrupt Routing Table

PCI: Using BIOS for IRQ routing

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1e.3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-845D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

```

No "error messages". 

But still no working USB wireless mouse on Xorg.

I also had a looked in the BIOS of my laptop, and it seems that one can not do much with it. 

What I want to say is that normally on desktop computers on the BIOS you can assign IRQs to devices, and configure lots of stuff.

In this one just as the normal booting options, turn on or off the infrared device and not much.

I have an Aspire 1690WLMi-100.

Can anyone tell me if theres something wrong with the IRQs configuration?

Im stepping into new ground here, never realy played around with kernel boot options..

----------

## davidsb

OK! I have made other few progresses but...still no USB mouse on X.

I am only using the uhci-hcd and hid module for the usb mouse. When I load I get the /dev/input/event2 which corresponds to the USB mouse, a simple cat to that device and moving the mouse around produces gargabe on the screen, altough the buttons dont work..

Also I stoped using /dev/input/mouse and found out that /dev/input/event1 corresponds to the laptop touchpad.

I did the proper alterations to xorg.conf, but still whenever I tell xorg to use /dev/input/event2 as soon as I move the USB mouse - I can actually see the cursor moving on screen for a few miliseconds - Xorg freezes, I just let the mouse still for a few seconds and I have Xorg again. 

I am start to thinking that it can be a more deep problem. All the hardware works fine on WindowsXP so its not an hardware malfunction. I suspect it has something to do with IRQs. Here is dmesg:

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sat Sep 24 17:02:23 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe80000 - 000000001fe89000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe89000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126592 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: acpi=off root=/dev/hda2

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04db000 soft=c04d3000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.379 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513276k/522752k available (2724k kernel code, 8976k reserved, 951k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 08

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7be, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/2590] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/2591] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2660] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2662] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2664] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2658] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2659] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/265a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.3 [8086/265b] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/265c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/2448] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.2 [8086/266e] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.3 [8086/266d] 000703 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2641] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.1 [8086/266f] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/266a] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/5653] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:09

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:09

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:09 returning with max=09

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:0a

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:0a

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:0a returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.0 [104c/8031] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.2 [104c/8032] 000c00 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.3 [104c/8033] 000180 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Found 0000:06:03.0 [8086/4220] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:08.0 [14e4/169c] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0a

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:01.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2591:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin A of device 0000:00:1c.0. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2660:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin B of device 0000:00:1c.1. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2662:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: No IRQ known for interrupt pin C of device 0000:00:1c.2. Please try using pci=biosirq.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

pcie_portdrv_probe->Dev[2664:8086] has invalid IRQ. Check vendor BIOS

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-845D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

fglrx: module license 'Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY' taints kernel.

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 429 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.14.13 [Jun  8 2005] on minor 0

[fglrx] free  PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] max   PCIe = 51118080

[fglrx] free  LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] max   LFB = 52654080

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total PCIe = 16384

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Ever RF Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.3-2

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

```

So I added pci=biosirq and then it said to also use pci=usepirqmask, so I added both to grub.conf

and got:

```

Linux version 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.3.6 (Gentoo 3.3.6, ssp-3.3.6-1.0, pie-8.7.8)) #1 SMP Sat Sep 24 17:02:23 UTC 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000ce000 - 00000000000d0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fe80000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe80000 - 000000001fe89000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe89000 - 000000001ff00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001ff00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0006000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000f0008000 - 00000000f000c000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fed20000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

510MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130688

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126592 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 20000000:c0000000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: acpi=off root=/dev/hda2 pci=usepirqmask,biosirq

Found and enabled local APIC!

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04db000 soft=c04d3000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 1496.658 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 513276k/522752k available (2724k kernel code, 8976k reserved, 951k data, 212k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2940.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=1470464)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000000 00000180 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 2048K

CPU: After all inits, caps: afe9fbff 00100000 00000000 00000040 00000180 00000000 00000000

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.50GHz stepping 08

SMP motherboard not detected.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd7be, last bus=7

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050309

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI: disabled

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:00

PCI: Found 0000:00:00.0 [8086/2590] 000600 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:01.0 [8086/2591] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.0 [8086/2660] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.1 [8086/2662] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1c.2 [8086/2664] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.0 [8086/2658] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.1 [8086/2659] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.2 [8086/265a] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.3 [8086/265b] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1d.7 [8086/265c] 000c03 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.0 [8086/2448] 000604 01

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.2 [8086/266e] 000401 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Found 0000:00:1e.3 [8086/266d] 000703 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.0 [8086/2641] 000601 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.1 [8086/266f] 000101 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Found 0000:00:1f.3 [8086/266a] 000c05 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:00

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:01

PCI: Found 0000:01:00.0 [1002/5653] 000300 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:01:00.0

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:01

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:01 returning with max=01

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:09

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:09

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:09 returning with max=09

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:0a

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:0a

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:0a returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:02

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:02

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:02 returning with max=02

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 0

PCI: Scanning bus 0000:06

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.0 [104c/8031] 000607 02

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.2 [104c/8032] 000c00 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Found 0000:06:01.3 [104c/8033] 000180 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Found 0000:06:03.0 [8086/4220] 000280 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344300 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Found 0000:06:08.0 [14e4/169c] 000200 00

PCI: Calling quirk c02af0a0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02af630 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c0344120 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Calling quirk c03444f0 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: Fixups for bus 0000:06

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 0

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:06:01.0, config 070706, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:06 returning with max=0a

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:01.0, config 010100, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.0, config 090900, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.1, config 0a0a00, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1c.2, config 040200, pass 1

PCI: Scanning behind PCI bridge 0000:00:1e.0, config 070600, pass 1

PCI: Bus scan for 0000:00 returning with max=0a

PCI: Using BIOS Interrupt Routing Table

PCI: Using BIOS for IRQ routing

inotify device minor=63

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1d.7

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1e.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:00:1f.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.2

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:01.3

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:03.0

PCI: Calling quirk c02aef50 for 0000:06:08.0

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1e.2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1c.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1d.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.1 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[pcie02]

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1e.3

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH6: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1c.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1d.2

ICH6: chipset revision 4

ICH6: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x18c0-0x18c7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

hda: IC25N060ATMR04-0, ATA DISK drive

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 5.9, id: 0x126eb1, caps: 0xa04713/0x4000

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

hdb: MATSHITAUJ-845D, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/7884KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4

hdb: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 196608 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 212k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda4.  Priority:-1 extents:1 

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

```

No "error messages". 

But still no working USB wireless mouse on Xorg.

I also had a looked in the BIOS of my laptop, and it seems that one can not do much with it. 

What I want to say is that normally on desktop computers on the BIOS you can assign IRQs to devices, and configure lots of stuff.

In this one just as the normal booting options, turn on or off the infrared device and not much.

I have an Aspire 1690WLMi-100.

Can anyone tell me if theres something wrong with the IRQs configuration?

Or helping me out understanding the output of dmesg?

Im stepping into new ground here, never realy played around with kernel boot options..

----------

## davidsb

OK, heres another update on the situation.

First of all I had to add : 

```

irqpoll pci=biosirq,usepirqmask

```

to the kernel parameters on boot to get rid of all the IRQ problems like: DISABLING IRQ #10

Next, and after a chat with Chainsaw on #gentoo-laptop I come to know that I had to load both ehci and uhci modules. This due to the fact that:

```

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 04) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 04) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

```

So I have 4 USB ports and they are slave of a EHCI Controller unit (hope what I am saying is correct...)

Anyway I load both modules being ehci first and then uhci. No major problems.

After loading ehci-hdc:

```

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 128 qtd 96 itd 192 sitd 96

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.7

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcs_params 0x104208 dbg=1 cc=4 pcc=2 ordered !ppc ports=8

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset hcc_params 6871 thresh 7 uframes 1024 64 bit addr

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: capability 0001 at 68

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, io mem 0xc8000000

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: reset command 080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: init command 010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: supports USB remote wakeup

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: Product: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 ehci_hcd

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.7

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: hotplug

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost usb 1-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: Single TT

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 4 low speed --> companion

Sep 25 23:00:03 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CSC

```

and after loading uhci-hdc:

```

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.0

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0x00001800

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: detected 2 ports

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: Product: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #1

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost usb 2-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost hub 2-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.1

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.3

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.1

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

Sep 25 23:01:41 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 0x00001820

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: detected 2 ports

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: Product: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb3: adding 3-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 2 portsc 01a3,00

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Assigned IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:1d.2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1c.2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 11 with 0000:00:1f.1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 0x00001840

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: detected 2 ports

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: Product: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb4: adding 4-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 4-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Assigned IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:1d.3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:01.0

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:00:1c.1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 0000:01:00.0

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Enabling bus mastering for device 0000:00:1d.3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 10, io base 0x00001860

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: detected 2 ports

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: Product: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) USB UHCI #4

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 uhci_hcd

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.3

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb usb5: adding 5-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 5-0:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: standalone hub

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: local power source is good

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: Product: RF Mouse

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: Manufacturer: Ever

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2: adding 3-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep 25 23:01:42 localhost hub 5-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0000

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost usbhid 3-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Ever RF Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.1-2

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

Sep 25 23:01:43 localhost drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.01:USB HID core driver

Sep 25 23:01:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: suspend_hc

Sep 25 23:01:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: suspend_hc

Sep 25 23:01:44 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: suspend_hc

```

Then I can connect and disconnect the little USB gadget that receives signals from the wireless mouse and its instatly recognized:

After a disconnect:

```

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0010

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 4 status 001002 POWER sig=se0  CSC

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 4, status 0100, change 0001, 12 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 4: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: port 2 portsc 008a,00

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: port 2, status 0100, change 0003, 12 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2: unregistering interface 3-2:1.0

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2: unregistering device

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost usb 3-2: hotplug

Sep 25 23:03:04 localhost hub 3-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x100

Sep 25 23:03:05 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: suspend_hc

```

Then I connect it again:

```

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: state 5 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0040

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 001403 POWER sig=k  CSC CONNECT

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port 6, status 0501, change 0001, 480 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: debounce: port 6: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x501

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: port 6 low speed --> companion

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: GetStatus port 6 status 003002 POWER OWNER sig=se0  CSC

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 1-0:1.0: port_wait_reset: err = -107

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: wakeup_hc

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: state 5 ports 2 chg 0000 evt 0004

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: port 2 portsc 0183,00

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: port 2, status 0301, change 0001, 1.5 Mb/s

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost hub 4-0:1.0: debounce: port 2: total 100ms stable 100ms status 0x301

Sep 25 23:03:13 localhost usb 4-2: new low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: default language 0x0409

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: Product: RF Mouse

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: Manufacturer: Ever

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: hotplug

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2: adding 4-2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usb 4-2:1.0: hotplug

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usbhid 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost usbhid 4-2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

Sep 25 23:03:14 localhost input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Ever RF Mouse] on usb-0000:00:1d.2-2

```

Also and lsub produces positive results:

```

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 002: ID 04b4:2003 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 005: ID 04b4:2003 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

localhost ~ # lsusb

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 003: ID 04b4:2003 Cypress Semiconductor Corp.

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

I changed the mouse from one USB port to another, and it seems everything is OK

And every time I do this I get a /dev/input/event1:

```

localhost input # ls

event0  event1  event2  event3  js0  js1  js2  js3  mice  mouse0  mouse1  mouse2  mouse3

localhost input # ls

event0  event2  event3  js0  js1  js2  js3  mice  mouse0  mouse1  mouse2  mouse3

localhost input # ls

event0  event1  event2  event3  js0  js1  js2  js3  mice  mouse0  mouse1  mouse2  mouse3

localhost input #

```

So I am pretty sure that this points to the USB mouse. Doing a cat to that device and playing around with the mouse produces the typical garbage, altough its funny cause pressing the buttons does not produces anything, only moving mouse around and the scrollwheel.

So, I will assume the USB mouse is being correctly recognized by the kernel (execpt that thing about pressing the buttons and no gargabe appears on screen)

OK, so next I configure xorg.conf so I can disable for complete the touchpad ( I really dont need it and it just makes pain in my wrists ) and configure it to used the USB mouse as the only pointing device:

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USBMouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "Protocol"              "IMPS/2"

   Option      "Device"                "/dev/input/event1"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons"       "false"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "4 5"

EndSection

```

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    #InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "USBMouse" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Xorg loads fine, but cursor gets tottaly out of control, it automatically selects options on menus, opens new windows, crazy...

If I change the "Protocol" to "Auto" then when I load Xorg, as soon as I move the mouse Xorg freezes, it stays like that for a while...mouse is still, Xorg comes back again....really weird...

If I change the "Protocol" to "ImPS/2" mouse gets crazy just like as in "IMPS/2"

Then someone point to me this URL:

http://www.xfree86.org/current/mouse.html

But strangely when I change the "Protocol" to "usb" Xorg just doest load saying that "usb" does not exist.

Also, /dev/psaux and /dev/input/mice represent the touchpad, a "cat" test show me that.

So, I'm completly out of ideas.....does anyone remebers something else that I migth have forgotten to test?

A desperate gentoo user.....

----------

## davidsb

OK, a few more progresses!  :Smile: 

It looks like the big problem here is that linux is not understading which protocol the mouse "speaks".

I already try a few of them, changing the "Protocol" line in xorg.conf. But sill no luck.

OK, so if anyone has a Saitek mouse and got it working in Linux, please help me out.

http://parafuso.net/~davidsb/66010.jpg

The only difference is that mine is black, but I dont think that as anything to do with it  :Very Happy: 

Also saw at: http://hardware.linuxfaqs.de/entry.php?tab=input&id=13

That is mouse is "works nearly complete" in Linux.

----------

## davidsb

I have made an entry to hardware.linuxfaqs.de:

http://hardware.linuxfaqs.de/entry.php?tab=input&id=116

and also put up a webpage concerning my problem with the mouse:

http://parafuso.net/~davidsb/saitek.html

I also mailed saitek with details on my problem.

----------

## davidsb

I got a reply from Saitek:

"All I can tell you is that the mouse conforms to the standard USB/HID (Human Input Device) standards that all USB mice do.  If you can find instructions for enabling a different USB mouse under Linux then the same instructions should follow for ours."

Then, the mouse should work with the configuration posted above, no?

I'm confused....and spent 22 and still dont get any working mouse on Linux

----------

## socksz

 *davidsb wrote:*   

> I got a reply from Saitek:
> 
> "All I can tell you is that the mouse conforms to the standard USB/HID (Human Input Device) standards that all USB mice do.  If you can find instructions for enabling a different USB mouse under Linux then the same instructions should follow for ours."
> 
> Then, the mouse should work with the configuration posted above, no?
> ...

 

davidsb:

i just installed xorg-x11 (7.0) and I have the same problem.

I have a Wireless Mouse Trust..

The cursor are stopped on the Xorg but touchpad works fine..

Did you know how to resolve this problem with my mouse?

Thanks, bye.   :Wink: 

----------

## davidsb

Is your mouse also a Saitek?

I still have'nt resolved the issue.

Cheers,

David

----------

